# Feeding the babies



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi All,

I am pretty sure all the babies (10) are feeding properly, there does seem to be a little runt and one that looks bigger than all the others! Is it possible to top up there milk by feeding them some soy milk or should I just let mum carry on?

Also how long can we see the milk bands for? I checked yesterday, 48hrs old and I couldn't really see much, not like on day one. The babies seem to be showing there markings already too, you can see from the pics I posted.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Your babies are "colouring up" fast because they are darker, so seeing milk bands will be harder and harder by now. Just let mom continue, runts usually catch up.


----------



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

Okay great, just wanted to check. I am like a nervous mother! 
Mum seems to be fine and eating loads, fresh food every night plus she eats the dried food too.


----------

